# Red Drum!



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)




----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Hey heaver is that you??


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

By my memory it sure looks like him. Good fish!!


----------



## FAST EDDIE (Nov 14, 1999)

Wow!! What a pig!! We sure have been seeing some really healthy red drum around these parts lately. Great catch Heaver!!


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Nice catch  ...hope she survived to make more babies!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Cool! Long as we're sharing pictures, here's mine:










And now I'm stuck back in Baltimore and they're calling for drummy weather all week


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Ok guys how about more info on these catches? Like where and what bait? 

I was at the Lesner Bridge today, west side next to Henry's, using blood worms and squid with a fish finder rig. Nothing on the blood, but plenty on squid. All small, caught at least one of everything except spot and croker. Largest was Pup about 14", but it was fun. Bunch of guys with cast nets caught a few good size fish, but were throwing everything back it looked like. Not sure what they were looking for. 

Anyways it was a good day at the shore. Hope everyone else had a good day!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well, here are the details on my catch. It was caught last Monday off the south side of the pier. I had a rod off the end but figured there was no harm in putting a second one off the side on top of the bar. It was at 8:30 in the morning and he bit on a beat-up finger mullet that I got from Lighthouse Tackle; it had been thawed and refrozen three times and smelled like death's outhouse.

A lot of the regulars have kept quiet about the run until now...This week is looking beautiful for these fish--if you're within 100 miles of Tidewater, drag your butt to Sandbridge and catch yourself a drum. And they're not just off the pier. They're in the surf if you can throw a little ways.

Is anybody fishing the surf down there at night?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

You should give yourself a hand for that catch, but it looks like you have your hands full.   
Great fish Heaver!


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

I was down on that pier two weeks ago. I was attending the haz mat convention in Va.Bch and just had to drive down to Sandbridge at least once since many of you talk about it on this board. I carried a medium wt. conventional and several smaller rods with me. No luck, but plenty of regulars on the end waiting to get hooked up. It is a nice secluded (kinda) place. I wish I didn't live 200 mi. away!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i was wondering....is red drum good eating, especially the larger ones, like the ones you guys caught? if so, they must be tough to scale.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Heaver*

Just revisited your website. There sure were quite a few big reds caught last weekend on Little Island/Sandbridge Pier.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fish-on,I like to catch and release the large ones,and fry,broil,or saute the small ones.If you look closely to any of the larger drums(Black and Red)you will notice small worms living in there scales.
I have yet to see any parasites on the puppy drums,if they do have the same parasites,they are too small to be freaked out at.
Puppy drum,when fried in corn meal is mighty tasty.There is not an overly fishy taste to them,like spot or croaker.
The puppy drums are real easy to scale.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

fish-on Have you ever heard of Blackened Redfish? Probably why they are in short supply.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey heaver, nice catches today, and there were a couple after you left. went down to the surf and picked up a few puppies to take home before i left. around 1pm the reds and the puppies just stopped. good fishing with you today, will send you some of the pics i took.

fish hard


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Nice catches on the big drum. Most people that I know that fish for the big boys in the summer turn them all loose. I would to if I ever got one myself   . It is a shame to kill a fish that is as old as you are (or almost  ) Black Drum and red drum just take to long to get that big.

Next year NO ONE up and down the coast will be allowed to keep one over 27 inches. So you better get that state record now.

Tom


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just get out of the boat and join us in the surf, Tom.  Thank God for reds...they're the marlin of surf fishing. It's one of the few times of the year we can get trophy sized fish out of the surf.

fish-on: They're good eating, but there's a real taboo against keeping a bigger one. I'm not against someone keeping one big one per year if they're within the law...you know how Hindus treat cows? That's how surf anglers treat big reds. I kept two pups (22" and a 25") last week, but everything else (including the picture) went back.

Lou: What's the url of your site? Stick it in your profile--I want to see more of your pictures!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

So is the parasite thing just my imagination or folk lore,so we throw the big ones back?
Like stripers,I prefer 18-24 inch size over cows!The fillet is like veal.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

thanks guys for the info. i was just curious. i'll make sure to keep a camera handy if i plan on fishing for the big reds, that way my friends will believe me if i catch and release one....hahaha.


----------

